

The Most Infamous Computer Hacks & Hackers in History - dsr12
http://myhosting.com/blog/2012/01/infamous-computer-hacks-hackers-history

======
dsr12
These are real hackers not the script kiddies that most of the media portrays
as "Hackers". One of my favourite hack is "The Black Sunday Hack":
[http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2008/05/revisiting-the-
blac...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2008/05/revisiting-the-black-sunday-
hack.html)

